# Good check valve for DIY CO2



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I bought an Aquatic Gardens brand check valve from the LFS, but it requires too much pressure to operate and it's preventing most of the CO2 from free-flowing. 
What do you guys recommend as a cheap and good check valve that doesn't need a whole lot of PSI to function? Do the spring-operated ones work pretty well? Kinda like this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Lees-Check-Va...4?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1188504389&sr=8-2


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

a word of warning, from experience.....the clear plastic connectors and check valves can "melt" shut from the CO2. the green or blue connectors, or brass will not.......if they melt closed , the bottle can build up pressure and blow up


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm using nylon bulkhead fittings to connect the nylon tubing to the caps, so if there's a build-up of pressure the lines ought to pop right off
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p.pgm?Q=1&I=LXG849&P=M
What green or blue connectors were you talking about? What do you recommend I use?


----------

